# Poured fondant problem



## mr.farenheight (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I have been making a few batches petit fours coated in white, dark, and milk, chocolate and some in marzipan and they all come out great . I just recently tried to coat a batch of swiss chocolate layer cake petit fours with a poured fondant mixed with a fresh rasberry puree.
Everything came out great the fondant was see-through and not too thick but it never dried to the consistancy that you could pick it up with out getting your fingers sticky. I feel it ruins the whole confection, and I would love some tips if you have any.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I've never tried adding a puree to poured fondant myself, but my best guess would be you used too much of it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, it was the puree. Maybe try an extract next time, or even a small amt. of emulsion.


----------



## mr.farenheight (Apr 27, 2006)

I decided to try to add a miniscule amount of xanath gum and it firmed up really well, no sticky fingers. I found that you can combine a puree with a white chocolate coating to get a firm textured outside .


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

MrF
can I ask what type of puree and the sugar percentage of the puree you're using to add the the WH? I have not had anyluck doing that. I've had to use compounds.


----------

